# UFC Fight Night Netherlands...



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2016)

Great fights happening right now during the UFC Fight Night Netherlands.

Gunnar Nelson and Tumenov was an awesome fight!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2016)

Struve and Bigfoot are next!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2016)

Looking forward to the main event of Arlovsky vs. Overeem!


----------



## marques (May 8, 2016)

Nice KO's tonight. At least the ones I could see. Knees and bicycle kick! lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, there were some great fights!


----------

